# GTP's getting cheaper?



## D3pro (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I was browsing the URS website (looking for new heating equipment for winter) and I noticed that their GTP's are only $1400!

So is this the trend? are we going to see our expensive herps drop in price like a ton of bricks been thrown out the Empire state building?

Sure it's great for people that want certain herps but don't have the money for it, but wont this open up the doors too more controversial herps, such as the popular hybrids? A few months ago I saw the relatively new pythons, the rough scales, been sold for $1 500 at Snake ranch, and just now at URS I saw them for only $500. 

Maybe I am just paranoid lol, but I was looking forward to spending $4000+ next year on some GTP's, now it looks like I will have enough for them, some albino's, their enclosures.... heck throw in some roughies too... but will they make the same amount of profit (for when I breed them) as they would now? So the price drop has it's cons cause the snakes that currently cost more also make the best return, perfect if your like me and dream of going into a friendly reptile breeding business. 

Watch, A load of the best breeder will jump into designer snakes and yes, this means Hybrids... and then what? It seems that we are heading the same way as the Americans, soon to have the government trying to ban the recreational husbandry of pythons. 

It's late and it seems like I had 4cents in my pocketm:lol:

D.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Think of it this way, GTPs used to be like $10-15,000 a few years ago xD

Everything's getting much cheaper, it's good and bad imo.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 28, 2010)

The answer to your question is yes.....


----------



## shane14 (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe the prices are going down cos the quality is going down too? not being offensive or anything


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

If you are willing to wait you will get better quality animals at a lower price. Being patient is very benificial unless you are out to make money or need to be the one with something only a few thousand others have. That said if you have the money spare now or in the near future go for it, when you consider how long they live for they arnt really that expensive, especially if you get good quality animals and breed them.

I dont plan on buying any pythons for a few more years, then there will be better quality animals around at better value for money.

Bans on pythons in the USA are for 2 main reasons, 1st is the detrimental ecological impact of exotics species and 2nd is human deaths from large snakes (or maybe the other way around). Although we have a fair few species available here that can kill, we dont have anything near the size of burmese pythons and retics(well not legally anyway). Breeding hybrids and other designer snakes would have little impact on any bans in the USA.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

shane14 said:


> maybe the prices are going down cos the quality is going down too? not being offensive or anything



Pretty sure it's just supply and demand.

Say for example (these aren't facts) ten years ago there were two people breeding GTPs, then they sold 15 hatchies each, a couple of years later there'd probably be 20 people breeding.

Every year there will be more breeding pairs than the last, and the amount of people wanting to buy will stay around the same. So the price has to go down so the breeders can sell all their young.

The more GTPs there are, the cheaper they'll be.


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> Pretty sure it's just supply and demand.
> 
> Say for example (these aren't facts) ten years ago there were two people breeding GTPs, then they sold 15 hatchies each, a couple of years later there'd probably be 20 people breeding.
> 
> ...



Reptiles breed at an exponential rate, the rate of buyers spikes like what you see in an economic spikey graph thing.


----------



## Renagade (Feb 28, 2010)

where have you been? every second thread has been about this same topic for the last 3 months.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> Pretty sure it's just supply and demand.
> 
> Say for example (these aren't facts) ten years ago there were two people breeding GTPs, then they sold 15 hatchies each, a couple of years later there'd probably be 20 people breeding.
> 
> ...


 then add to those breeding legit, the australia post breeders.and the market is now flooded.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 28, 2010)

All the animal hobbies go through the same cycles - the only way to make money from breeding is to be in the early wave of people who are breeding the next big thing. Its exactly the same in the bird and fish worlds too. Some years you get good money for fish that you can barely give away three to five years later.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a note mate, never buy animals and expect to make a profit. Many things can pop up before you breed them which will kill that idea, if you need to make a profit take your money and put it in the bank on a good term deposit.

A general rule I noticed the guys OS work by is; whatever you pay for something expect its progeny to be worth 25% of that by the time you breed them, so you will easily make your money back first clutch but you will never make a fortune off easily available creatures. Its a whole different story if you are the first to breed some flash new morph you will probably pay off your house if you play your cards right, but thats a pipe dream at best.


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 28, 2010)

i think its great that the are geting cheaper , as im looking to buy some in the next few months . but on the other hand i would happly pay more for good quality.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Amazing comments. Put your hand up which one of you keeps / breeds or deals in GTP or has degree in economics. This is so typical forum debate spun by armchair experts.
Good laugh for Sunday morning.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 28, 2010)

agreed waterrat i would like to know that aswell




Waterrat said:


> Amazing comments. Put your hand up which one of you keeps / breeds or deals in GTP or has degree in economics. This is so typical forum debate spun by armchair experts.
> Good laugh for Sunday morning.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know where Naledge got the 15K figure, I certainly don't remember hatchlings ever fetching that price ... but, you're the expert!

You know, the funny thing is, those who paid big $$$ for GTPs years ago are not complaining, they are happy people. It's the ones who never got even close to purchasing one that are winging and making clever assessments and predictions.


----------



## thebraddles (Feb 28, 2010)

im actually picking up my first GTP today. i paid 1750 for it, but to be honest ive wanted one for so long that i would of happily paid twice that much. again im not getting one to breed or make money, im getting one because i think they a beautiful species....


----------



## beeman (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I don't know where Naledge got the 15K figure, I certainly don't remember hatchlings ever fetching that price ... but, you're the expert!
> 
> You know, the funny thing is, those who paid big $$$ for GTPs years ago are not complaining, they are happy people. It's the ones who never got even close to purchasing one that are winging and making clever assessments and predictions.


 

Agreed, There seem to be a habbit of late for people that cant have any of the top end animals wanting to talk the price down.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 28, 2010)

Im one that payed a lot more than they are now and i still would pay thousands for a incredible animal like a beautiful gtp.


----------



## Parko (Feb 28, 2010)

Is anyone else sick to death of people going on and on and on about money? At the end of the day stuff sells for what it is worth. Morph this, investor that, tug on this and tug on that.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Parko said:


> Is anyone else sick to death of people going on and on and on about money? At the end of the day stuff sells for what it is worth. Morph this, investor that, tug on this and tug on that.



Read the opening post. The person was asking money related question and he got money related answers.
Anyone sick of hobby this and hobby that, everything should be for nothing?


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 28, 2010)

i'l give my next clutch away.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> i'l give my next clutch away.




You are my hero!


----------



## Parko (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat, when did i ever suggest snakes should be sold for nothing because it is a hobby? You are projecting fella. I said at the end of the day stuff sells for what it is worth. A snake being green doesn't make it more valuable than any other snake once it is common as dung, and GTP'S will be common in collections very soon. But anyway whatever i'll leave you investors to roll in your mud.


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 28, 2010)

URS as Green Tree Python's for $1400each and Rough Scaled Python's for $500each and Woma Python's for $300each and Black-Headed Python's for $500each,its good to see the prices of these Australian Python's are getting much more cheaper, so the average person can now afford them, and l hope they keep on falling in price as more a breed for the pet trade.

l remember way back in 2002 when Peter Krause from North Queensland said to me l better start saving my money, and when l asked him why he said to me there will be Woma Python's available soon, and l then ask him how much will they be and he said $3000each or $4000 a pair, then l said to him no way am l going to pay that much for any Australian Reptile.

l knew as time goes by they will drop in price as more and more became available in time, so l have been very patient and hope to get some Tanami or Uluru Woma Python's soon, but l don't ever see myself wanting to purchase any Green Tree or Rough Scaled Python's, they just don't interest me at all no matter what their worth at the time, l would much prefer to keep Woma-Olive-Black-Headed-Diamond-Centralian Carpet Python's..


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

beeman said:


> Agreed, There seem to be a habbit of late for people that cant have any of the top end animals wanting to talk the price down.



Im not trying to talk any prices down. I didnt know a post on a forum controlled prices, let me try it out,_ V.glebopalma_ will be free and in large supply in 2 weeks time (just sit back and see if it happens) lol :? Simple fact is the prices have dropped at a rate i had expected. Maybe im wrong and when there are heaps more around and no dramatic increase in demand they will go back to extremely high prices :lol:

If you think im just saying this because i cant get 'top end' animals, feel free to express your delusions, i find it amusing. I more interested in keeping what i want, not what is trendy or 'top end' as you put it.


----------



## Nagraj (Feb 28, 2010)

beeman said:


> Agreed, There seem to be a habbit of late for people that cant have any of the top end animals wanting to talk the price down.




Maybe, just as there is a habit for those with top end animals to deny the price drop is anything more than a temporary condition, or that it's happening to them at all. Both standpoints are completely understandable but I know which one I think is more correct.


p.s. I have plenty of Topend reptiles going cheap if anyone is interested.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> You are my hero!


 
haha waterrat, so defensive in this thread arnt we  you want a tissue?

donks


----------



## Origamislice (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not about the money, but if i was going to breed gtp or any other type of snake i would just like to get my money back for that years breeding. E.g electrical bills for heat lamps and rat and mice expenses. so 0 profit but also 0 loss.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

orangesnake101 said:


> I'm not about the money, but if i was going to breed gtp or any other type of snake i would just like to get my money back for that years breeding. E.g electrical bills for heat lamps and rat and mice expenses. so 0 profit but also 0 loss.




You can make a great profit - Da Donkey is going to give his next clutch away for nothing, so just put your name down. Can I have some too Da-Donk? :lol:


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 28, 2010)

*My problem ????*

I have a problem with this thread, where in Australian law is it illegal to make a few bucks out of a hobby, l personally don't believe it makes you any less passionate about a hobby in this case reptiles but it appears to me that in most hobbies the "critics" are people that don't want to go out of there way or do a bit of o.t at work to have something a bit more exotic / expensive....so the culture begins ....lets critisize those people along monetary lines as being insensitive greedy and money driven.....then there are those that just plan "extend" the truth l mean $10,000-15,000 for a hatchie GTP "TELL EM THERE DREAMIN".....Plus l think we have to learn to appreciate diversaties within in our hobby, l mean if everybody kept the one species of reptile it would be a boring hobby....now l know "bluey66" and he,s passionate but if "everybody sat back and waited for a few years imagine the kaos it would cause....we are all needed in this hobby lets move on.....cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Parko (Feb 28, 2010)

Solar, i dont think the issue is people trying to make money, hell we all love money. It's more about people who harp on about the virtues of capitalism when they are raking it in and then sulking when the flip side of capitalism kicks in, supply VS demand. Nagraj's comment sums it up nicely i think.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

At the end of the day, this thread attracted 16 respondents and at least half of them are wingers or people who have no idea what they're talking about. That's probably 0.0001 percent of the reptile hobby community, so who gives a damn?


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd still like to see Micheal's question answered ? how many of the 16 respondents actually own GTP's ?

I love the way some know all (armchair warriors) get on here and hang crap on people that wipe more knowledge off their bums after they have been the toilet !


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Amazing comments. Put your hand up which one of you keeps / breeds or deals in GTP or has degree in economics. This is so typical forum debate spun by armchair experts.
> Good laugh for Sunday morning.



Geez, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed hey.

If he wanted advice from economics experts he would have asked on an economics forum.

He asked here, so we answered.



Waterrat said:


> I don't know where Naledge got the 15K figure, I certainly don't remember hatchlings ever fetching that price ... but, you're the expert!
> 
> You know, the funny thing is, those who paid big $$$ for GTPs years ago are not complaining, they are happy people. It's the ones who never got even close to purchasing one that are winging and making clever assessments and predictions.



I said 10-15. There were definitely GTPs around the $10k mark, I'm guessing there were probably a few over that too. So my range isn't wrong, it's a range. Just because it was more accurate at the lower end of the range doesn't make it incorrect... or are you a maths expert now?

And you keep talking about 'whingers' but Waterrat, you're the only one whinging here, you're complaining about everyone that posted in this thread and you're not lightening up, quit complaining. Nobody was whinging about the price of GTPs, the majority of people were saying that it's good that the price has gone down.

I said the reason prices have gone down is due to supply and demand, so, are you saying I'm wrong? Why do you think the prices have gone down then, do you believe it's because the quality of the snakes have gone down too?

Enlighten us with your knowledge Waterrat.

Nobody was whinging, you're the one that brought negativity into the thread.



Cheyne_Jones said:


> Just a note mate, never buy animals and expect to make a profit.



Totally agree.


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> At the end of the day, this thread attracted 16 respondents and at least half of them are wingers or people who have no idea what they're talking about. That's probably 0.0001 percent of the reptile hobby community, so who gives a damn?


 
Hi Waterat, l don't know if you know who l am, let me tell you one thing mate l have been keeping Reptile's since 1975 and that is 35yrs, so l do know what l'm talking about for when it comes down to keeping-breeding-sexing-diet-health-husbandry.

And l'm not here to waste my time or winge with anyone about price of Reptile's, People will pay what they think they are worth depending on supplie and demand and whats available at the time,l don't think anyone can make a fortune or get rich in keeping and breeding Australian Reptile's, l'm only into keeping and breeding Reptile's cause l love having them in my home as a family pet and they have always been my passion, not to rip others of by over charging or getting to greedy for money.which alot of newcomers to the herp scene expect to get, cause they are only into keeping and breeding Reptile's for money not for the love or passion as some serious keepers like myself are.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Knowledge !!!*

"naledge"...l wouldn't know .."waterat".... if l fell over him, but rather than him bore us with his knowledge.....as you requested, why don't you read one of the several books he has written on this [gtp's] subject and give us a report on what he does or doesn't know......cheers solar 17[Baden]


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> "naledge"...l wouldn't know .."waterat".... if l fell over him, but rather than him bore us with his knowledge.....as you requested, why don't you read one of the several books he has written on this [gtp's] subject and give us a report on what he does or doesn't know......cheers solar 17[Baden]



It's easier and cheaper to ask him haha.

Waterrat, you obviously do know more than me about Green Tree Pythons, being a breeder. Why don't you share some of your knowledge instead of just assuming nobody else knows a thing and are all whinging morons.

I'd really like to know what you think has made the price drop.


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> Think of it this way, GTPs used to be like $10-15,000 a few years ago xD



You dont refer to hatchlings in this post so you are correct. 

Having a good knowledge of the species isnt required to see the price is falling or to understand the simple concept of supply and demand. A few years ago it was those selling the expensive pythons that would be praising supply and demand for their ability to sell snakes at high prices.

The only whingers in this thread are those having trouble moving expensive pythons that have dropped rapidly in price. There is nothing wrong with breeding reptiles to make money, but if you couldnt see the price was going to drop that is your own mistake. Only a tissue can solve your issue :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

if you were actually interested in aquiring a GTP maybe a bit of research into what your about to get other than the price would answer alot of you questions


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> It's easier and cheaper to ask him haha.
> 
> Waterrat, you obviously do know more than me about Green Tree Pythons, being a breeder. Why don't you share some of your knowledge



I will, as soon as I log out, that's what I do most of time, if not on GTPs then on other species or subjects. But you, my friend would also have to get off the keyboard and read. Warning - it may hurt!


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I will, as soon as I log out, that's what I do most of time, if not on GTPs then on other species or subjects. But you, my friend would also have to get off the keyboard and read. Warning - it may hurt!



You mean you write books?  
I meant share your knowledge with us. If you would be so kind.

It's much easier to read on a nice backlight screen like this.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

cris said:


> You dont refer to hatchlings in this post so you are correct.



Cris, have you seen anything other than GTP hatchlings advertised / sold 3 -4 years ago? I haven't. Have a look at the prices of adults on HerpTrader - one would think that almost nothing has changed.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> You mean you write books?
> I meant share your knowledge with us. If you would be so kind.
> 
> It's much easier to read on a nice backlight screen like this.



Hmmmm, definitely time to log out.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Hmmmm, definitely time to log out.



I have no idea what you're talking about.

So you're not comfortable with sharing why you think the price has dropped?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 28, 2010)

Maybe you should have a read of some of "waterrat's" books/articles - spend some money and support the hobby that supports you - you may even learn a thing or two.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Maybe you should have a read of some of "waterrat's" books/articles - spend some money and support the hobby that supports you - you may even learn a thing or two.



But I don't really want to know about GTPs tbh, I don't think I'll ever own one, they're not my favorite snake.

I just want the original question to be answered, about why the price is dropping. Waterrat has more knowledge on the subject than most, so it'd be nice if he'd share his opinions. If he doesn't want to that's fine though.

If he's written a book about the gradual price drop in reptiles then I'd probably buy it though.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Just can't help myself.
Naledge, I see on other threat that you are also a legal advisor, perhaps a solicitor?
What a talent we have here.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Just can't help myself.
> Naledge, I see on other threat that you are also a legal advisor, perhaps a solicitor?
> What a talent we have here.



Haha what? Because I said that the police can help when crimes occur? Solicitors must be pretty slack then.

I'm not trying to mock you, I just want to know why the price is dropping, because you said I was wrong, can you answer the question or am I just wasting my time asking you?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes, you're wasting your time.
You have said in previous post that you are not even interested in GTPs, so why are you interested in the price fluctuations? 
Did I say price dropping "was wrong"?


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Yes, you're wasting your time.
> Did I say price dropping "was wrong"?



I don't quite understand what you mean, because saying 'price dropping is wrong' doesn't really make much sense.

But I think I might understand what you mean.

You said:

"Amazing comments. Put your hand up which one of you keeps / breeds or deals in GTP or has degree in economics."

A pretty sarcastic way of saying everyone's opinions are wrong.



Waterrat said:


> You have said in previous post that you are not even interested in GTPs, so why are you interested in the price fluctuations?



Because it effects other snakes too and it's interesting to me.


----------



## j.kcustoms (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> Haha what? Because I said that the police can help when crimes occur? Solicitors must be pretty slack then.
> 
> I'm not trying to mock you, I just want to know why the price is dropping, because you said I was wrong, can you answer the question or am I just wasting my time asking you?


 I think that your question has been answered in earlier replies ie: the more people who get gtps and breed them means that there will be more around and their for prices drop.. but as for pure aussies or some adult yellow gtps i would still pay quiet a few thousand for one..


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Cris, have you seen anything other than GTP hatchlings advertised / sold 3 -4 years ago? I haven't. Have a look at the prices of adults on HerpTrader - one would think that almost nothing has changed.



Yes i have seen them advertised, though not as often as you see them now there are heaps more around. 

I think prices are about 20-30% what they were 3-4 years ago. If anyone keeps records of these things it would be interesting to see a graph of average prices for GTPs.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

j.kcustoms said:


> I think that your question has been answered in earlier replies ie: the more people who get gtps and breed them means that there will be more around and their for prices drop.. but as for pure aussies or some adult yellow gtps i would still pay quiet a few thousand for one..



Hehe yeah that's what I thought, it just seemed like Waterrat disagreed. I'd like to know if there are other reasons as well.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean, because saying 'price dropping is wrong' doesn't really make much sense.
> 
> But I think I might understand what you mean.
> 
> ...



Not every one's. Just some one's.

Now tell us - why are you participating in this thread (which is specifically on GTPs and their prices) if you don't keep and never kept the species and by your own admission, you aren't even interested in GTP.
Would you mind to answer this question?


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Not every one's. Just some one's.
> 
> Now tell us - why are you participating in this thread (which is specifically on GTPs and their prices) if you don't keep and never kept the species and by your own admission, you aren't even interested in GTP.
> Would you mind to answer this question?



Who's? I'd like to know which reasons are right and wrong.

Well because, as I said, it doesn't only happen to GTPs. The same thing is happening to albinos and other snakes. I'd like to know what's causing it, if my opinion was wrong.

For general knowledge. Why did you want to start learning about GTPs? Why does anyone do anything?

I want to know, basically because I want to know.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Bit early, but I am going to have a drink.


----------



## unique (Feb 28, 2010)

http://colorrun.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/c0045208_09014845.jpg


----------



## chondrogreen (Feb 28, 2010)

unique said:


> http://colorrun.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/c0045208_09014845.jpg


 

Soo many regular faces in that pic lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

PMSL :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Naledge as I said before if you looked into the specific animals for sale you might find out why one person sells their animals for alot less than others


why does one person sell a diamonds for $200 and another person sell them for $600
its a pretty stupid question really isnt it???


----------



## Perkele (Feb 28, 2010)

it's like anything... the more there are, the cheaper they are. think about computers 30 years ago...

i don't see it as an issue, unless you are getting people without the money to take care of the animals, and the animals suffer. i've got a coastal, it wasn't expensive, i totally adore her and i might be getting another one soon. i'm also getting a GTP in a month, and i plan to spend money setting up a good enclosure and "spoiling" it with a nice place to live.

i'd like to breed later on, as a challenge, and yes the money to cover the cost of the snakes would be nice.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

I think we have lost Naledge .... probably went to buy my books. 
I feel better after that drink. :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Perkele said:


> i don't see it as an issue, unless you are getting people without the money to take care of the animals, and the animals suffer.



That is one scenario, I also wonder what will happen to those cheap reptiles that won't sell.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Perkele said:


> it's like anything... the more there are, the cheaper they are. think about computers 30 years ago...
> 
> i don't see it as an issue, unless you are getting people without the money to take care of the animals, and the animals suffer. i've got a coastal, it wasn't expensive, i totally adore her and i might be getting another one soon. i'm also getting a GTP in a month, and i plan to spend money setting up a good enclosure and "spoiling" it with a nice place to live.
> 
> i'd like to breed later on, as a challenge, and yes the money to cover the cost of the snakes would be nice.



The only issue I see with it is that GTPs are apparently a tricky snake to keep and aren't recommended for beginners. If they get really cheap I fear more people will be getting them as their first snake without being able to look after them properly.


----------



## Kurto (Feb 28, 2010)

Why are so many members here having such a hard time on this topic?? - Aside from the GFC, there are more and more being hatched every season. More competition to sell hatchling's = prices get driven down..... Maybe someone should make a nice big picture book to explain this a little easier!


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 28, 2010)

Apart from GTPs, many species are now mega cheap compared to several years ago. Some Darwin Carpets are going for $99, Jungle Carpets for $70 and Uluru Womas for $250. More and more people breeding reptiles has created a surplus, so the prices crash land as they all compete in desparation.


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

Kurto, a picture book would be a good idea, just make sure is made by someone with lots of reptile experience 



Farma said:


> why does one person sell a diamonds for $200 and another person sell them for $600
> its a pretty stupid question really isnt it???



Its not a stupid question, an obvious possibility would be they could be differant quality but it could just be they are more expensive because they want to rip off ignorant buyers who may think being more expensive means they are better. They may want to sell them more quickly, are out of touch with current prices or a range of other reasons.


----------



## Lewy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Maybe someone should make a nice big picture book to explain this a little easier!


 

ROFL love it :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

cris said:


> Its not a stupid question, an obvious possibility would be they could be differant quality but it could just be they are more expensive because they want to rip off ignorant buyers who may think being more expensive means they are better. They may want to sell them more quickly, are out of touch with current prices or a range of other reasons.



Cris, ignorant buyers don't buy expensive GTPs - trust me. I dare to say it's the opposite, most, actually ALL the people who bought GTPs from me in the past were intelligent, astute reptile keepers who have done their homework before closing any deals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

well you still couldn't answer! it all you said were could be's, maybe's and possibly's
so IMO if its so damn obvious that the answer is to varied to explain it is a stupid question
instead of asking all of us why dont you just call tim!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyway, D3Pro, are you any wiser or at least amused after all this?


----------



## Mayo (Feb 28, 2010)

I am amused by this, but I don't think that is what you want to hear


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

Mayo said:


> I am amused by this, but I don't think that is what you want to hear



OK, another drink.
Before I get drunk - did I ask you? No offence, I was just trying to close the ...
I thought 3D-Pro should have the last word.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Anyway, D3Pro, are you any wiser or at least amused after all this?



I just got back home today and saw that my post as spun out of control and on the most distasteful of ways...

My question at the end of the day was why? Why are the GTP's becoming so cheap? Not many breeders actually have them, and even less have the experience to breed them in large amounts.

Ok, so the numbers have become higher, and it's expected. Woma's went down in price very fast because of ease of breeding right? but is that all there is to it? 

Waterrat pm'ed me today and pointed out that some 2000 gtp's were illegally imported in Australia from Asian farms...

Has that been effecting the price? 

Another thing I pointed out was what was going to be the next big thing, once every local snake keeper will be able to buy the desirable GTP... what will the scum bag money makers go for next?

Also, I am not in this hobby to make money, I love snakes and always have... My dream is to work with what I love and actually get payed for it... is that a crime? as I believe thats every working persons objective.

Thank you to the people who actually have some experience with GTP's, as you shed some light in this topic which I should never have started....*sigh*


----------



## Dragontamer (Feb 28, 2010)

ive heard that those some 200 illegal animals started off at the normal price for gtp but by the end there they were doing 2 for ones and practically giving them away...not sure if this is the case but if so it could have some affect on price...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

not all GTP's have dropped in price so dramaticaly


----------



## kupper (Feb 28, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> I have a problem with this thread, where in Australian law is it illegal to make a few bucks out of a hobby, l personally don't believe it makes you any less passionate about a hobby in this case reptiles but it appears to me that in most hobbies the "critics" are people that don't want to go out of there way or do a bit of o.t at work to have something a bit more exotic / expensive....so the culture begins ....lets critisize those people along monetary lines as being insensitive greedy and money driven.....then there are those that just plan "extend" the truth l mean $10,000-15,000 for a hatchie GTP "TELL EM THERE DREAMIN".....Plus l think we have to learn to appreciate diversaties within in our hobby, l mean if everybody kept the one species of reptile it would be a boring hobby....now l know "bluey66" and he,s passionate but if "everybody sat back and waited for a few years imagine the kaos it would cause....we are all needed in this hobby lets move on.....cheers solar 17 [Baden]



i agree 100% with you baden , for those who actually sit down and work out running costs feed bills ect and then work out how much they actually end up with after selling a few herps , they will notice that its not a great deal of money once you take the costs away


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> then there are those that just plan "extend" the truth l mean $10,000-15,000 for a hatchie GTP "TELL EM THERE DREAMIN".....



Didn't see this before. I didn't say a hatchy GTP.
Anyway, hatchies were around $10,000. That puts it in the range of $10k-$15k anyway.

But I was talking about green tree pythons in general, not just hatchies, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## chondrogreen (Feb 28, 2010)

Simple answer is the amount of smuggled & exotic adults bought onto licence in recent years.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Simple answer is the amount of smuggled & exotic adults bought onto licence in recent years.



How do people get an illegal animal onto license?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> How do people get an illegal animal onto license?




Christ! Another drink please! :shock:


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Christ! Another drink please! :shock:



 I'm just asking a question. It's really interesting.

If people want to learn things about reptiles you shouldn't criticize them, jeez.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Christ! Another drink please! :shock:


 
I might join you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> How do people get an illegal animal onto license?


 
you breed them naledge


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Farma said:


> you breed them naledge



AH!

Such an obvious answer haha. I didn't think that they can mix the illegal hatchies in with a legal clutch.

Thanks.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Funny you should ask. Apparently getting imported animals on your books works in much the same way as getting wild caught natives on your books. I say funny you should ask because that’s how some of the founder stock for native GTPs made it on the books. Some people must be blessing amnesties for making even the scummiest of actions lily white.

What a joke, of course people who paid a fortune for their animals years ago aren’t complaining. They’ve long since recouped their initial outlay :lol:


----------



## unique (Feb 28, 2010)

''breeding snakes'' hey naledge :lol:


----------



## pythonsrule888 (Feb 28, 2010)

basically look at it this way, by next season URS GTP's are going to drop from $1400 to &400-$600 ea.

and that is when i am going to buy one.


----------



## deebo (Feb 28, 2010)

pythonsrule - i think $400-$600 may be a bit optimistic......


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 28, 2010)

this thread is off its head!!!!! 

im glad im drunk now :lol:

donks


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 28, 2010)

Farma said:


> you breed them naledge


 
Please don't give anyone idears on how to get illegal Reptile's added to their licence, cause it will only entice them to go and take some from the wild or try and import them illegaly.

lf l hear of anyone trying to collect any Reptile's from the wild,or try and smuggle any native or exotics into or out of Australia without a valid pernit, once l know who is doing it, l will be on the phone to the wildlife authorities in the state where they live.

l have reported a few over the years and l will continue to work undercover for the wildlife authorities Australia wide, and let them know as soon as l become aware of what going on out there.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 28, 2010)

bluey66 said:


> and l will continue to work undercover for the wildlife authorities Australia wide, and let them know as soon as l become aware of what going on out there.


 

cool!! like a secret agent :lol::lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 28, 2010)

um. it's not hard to breed most reptiles and the more people who breed them the more reptiles are avalible and the cheeper they get.
Look at keelbacks , 10 years ago $100 ea now.... has anyone got any? I would pay $400 a hatchy for captive bred ones!!!


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

bluey66 said:


> Please don't give anyone idears on how to get illegal Reptile's added to their licence, cause it will only entice them to go and take some from the wild or try and import them illegaly.
> 
> lf l hear of anyone trying to collect any Reptile's from the wild,or try and smuggle any native or exotics into or out of Australia without a valid pernit, once l know who is doing it, l will be on the phone to the wildlife authorities in the state where they live.
> 
> l have reported a few over the years and l will continue to work undercover for the wildlife authorities Australia wide, and let them know as soon as l become aware of what going on out there.



I'm pretty sure him saying it on here isn't going to make more people do it than there already is.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Have another drink 

By the way, kudos to you Naledge for not having a devious enough mind that the ways in which books can be manipulated didn't occur to you.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Feb 28, 2010)

this thread is silly. its as simple as supply and demand. they are becoming more common and more and more available so they will surely drop in price gradually. and you dont even need to be an herp expert to know that.


----------



## chondrogreen (Feb 28, 2010)

I can see this thread being locked, edited & possibly deleted real soon.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 28, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I can see this thread being locked, edited & possibly deleted real soon.



I truly hope so... sorry about starting it. I should of know that you cant ask these kind of questions on forums with out making a circus of chaos... 

I know one thing for sure, I would rather pay $4000 for a GTP from a native and well known captive line of GTP's then buying a $400 one that's line started in a warehouse in Asia.


----------



## FAY (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread really is becoming ridiculous.


----------

